# Come Dine With Me - on now



## Geri (May 17, 2009)

In Bristol 

http://www.channel4.com/food/on-tv/come-dine-with-me/series-6/bristol-episode_p_1.html


----------



## paulhackett (May 17, 2009)

sushi served on a hairy man's stomach? Ugh.


----------



## Strumpet (May 17, 2009)

Exactly! Now I love the idea of eating off a gentlemans body but....wax him first! Ugh. Hairy sushi....*gag*


----------



## salem (May 17, 2009)

That girl is totally besotted with wankerface.


----------



## salem (May 17, 2009)

They are probably nice guys and all and I'm probably projecting jealousy or something but my god what a wanker. Are people really that easy to sleezeover?


----------



## ricbake (May 17, 2009)

phaaaart . . . .


----------



## salem (May 17, 2009)

Oh my, Angelika has a husband


----------



## Strumpet (May 17, 2009)

Is this from Bristol?
That dark haired guy is kinda....tasty.


----------



## salem (May 17, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Is this from Bristol?
> That dark haired guy is kinda....tasty.



Where do you reckon he lived? St Werburghs is my guess.

I couldn't work out where the short haired blonde woman lived.

ETA: sorry, just realised you may not know Bristol


----------



## Strumpet (May 17, 2009)

Nope I don't. Not been there................yet! 
He was cute tho.


----------



## Pip (May 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Is this from Bristol?
> That dark haired guy is kinda....tasty.



I thought that too


----------



## fogbat (May 17, 2009)

Self-consciously bohemian for the fail


----------



## Pip (May 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Self-consciously bohemian for the fail



Yeah but he had a twinkle in his eye. He could write me shitty poetry any day.


----------



## Strumpet (May 17, 2009)

Indeed Pip. That's a NO fail for us then foggy


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2009)

What the smelly hippy pretending to be w/c?


----------



## the button (May 17, 2009)

I was watching that and thinking "I bet he posts on here and I bet I think he's a cock."


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2009)

I only watched it up to the sushi part, that has to be one of the most unappetising things I've seen in a while (at least on a cookery programme!)


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

That was funny. Who won the show?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2009)

Epona said:


> I only watched it up to the sushi part, that has to be one of the most unappetising things I've seen in a while (at least on a cookery programme!)


Me too - having watched a few of the old programmes I was very disappointed they'd let things get so out of hand ...


----------



## Strumpet (May 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> That was funny. Who won the show?



The interior designer who likes cider.


----------



## kabbes (May 18, 2009)

It's not on now. YOU LIE.


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Nope I don't. Not been there................yet!
> He was cute tho.



Do you think this is him?

http://www.facebook.com/people/Kieron-Allen/508644372


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2009)

the button said:


> I was watching that and thinking "I bet he posts on here and I bet I think he's a cock."



it was me


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> The interior designer who likes cider.



That doesnt help I didnt see the start, was it the Cute lass with the blonde hair


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> That doesnt help I didnt see the start, was it the Cute lass with the blonde hair



Both women were blonde. The one who won had long hair and lived in Clifton, she was a property developer.


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> Both women were blonde. The one who won had long hair and lived in Clifton, she was a property developer.



Thanks


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> Thanks



Is she the one you meant or did you think the other one was cute?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't watched this for ages. 

Watching it now. Car crash tv! Amazed i've fallen away from watching this. 

Mental blond woman balancing on one leg in the kitchen. 
Sun tan woman left the house bollixed by the look of things. 
Bald fella is such a pretencious pillock. 
I liked the rugby top guy.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm abso-bloody-lutely sure I recognise the incredibly dizzy, upper class Gill / Jill on tonight's cdwm 

But really can't place her.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2012)

Jill Rendell, property developer. Maybe she's just VERY SIMILAR to other posh, confident, dizzy older women I've met  She's ringing a TONNE of bells!


----------



## Geri (Jun 17, 2012)

I cannot remember this at all.


----------

